

Browse man pages in style with your personal manservant - jimeh
https://github.com/jimeh/manservant

======
morsch
Looks pretty -- but the great thing about man is that it runs right there
within the terminal. Switching to a GUI browser is a big mode shift and comes
with all sorts of distraction. Using a terminal browser like links is probably
pretty clunky.

~~~
Gjallarson
Running in the terminal is the biggest advantage - moreover the terminal man-
pages allow forward and backward search with vi-shortcuts, which makes
searching them really easy and fast.

~~~
morsch
The biggest improvement the web interface offers seems to be the outline on
the right. For long man pages ( _man bash_ , I'm looking at you), that could
be very useful. Anyway to do that in regular man?

~~~
adestefan

        info bash

------
codeape
I believe html manpages are built in to most Linux distros' default apache
install (or at least easy to set up).

<http://localhost/cgi-bin/man/man2html>

At least on Ubuntu, after apt-get install apache2, the URL above works.

~~~
danbee
404 for me on Debian Wheezy.

------
rwmj
Back in the day, there was xman:
<http://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc/man/man1/xman.1.html>

------
grimboy
What I'd like is something like this that would also try and gather up stuff
from info and /usr/share/doc/PROGRAM/ or whereever it is on the current system
and possibly even online docs and try to present them in a reasonably
consistent fashion, or at least have it all accessible in one place. But
that's a little more ambitious. Also it'd have a terminal program that was a
shortcut to remote open a tab in your browser and focus it. The latter would
be nice for this.

------
Ideka
tengo hambre

